# Meat Cooler



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Because the weather during deer season is often too warm to hang meat, a buddy and I are thinking of building some sort of a cooler in the basement of a barn. Were considering using a window air conditioner, but I'm afraid it would freeze up if we try to keep the temp cold enough -- and a commercial unit is way too expensive (already checked into it). Anyone have any ideas how we could do this on the cheap?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

And old refrigerator is the cheapest and easiest. A normal sized refrigerator will easily fit a couple deer, quartered out. I have one in my garage for that reason. I just skin and quarter ASAP, and put in the fridge until I&#8217;m ready to cut and package.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

you can use the window unit and not worry about feezing up.just buy the temp control for it.this way you can set it for around 35-40 degress.the biggest thing will be getting the room insulated and sealed well enough to keep it at a good constant temp so the unit doesn't run all the time.


----------



## TCK (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I would pick up a couple of used refridgerators as recomended already. It would cost alot less than trying to keep a room chilled.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have built a walk in cooler by framing a 8'x8' "room" in a garage and running an 8000btu window ac unit in it. We insulated the room with styro panels and celotex then paneled it with masonite/frp. Seemed to work okay. Kept it below 40 during the 65-70 degree days.


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> And old refrigerator is the cheapest and easiest. A normal sized refrigerator will easily fit a couple deer, quartered out. I have one in my garage for that reason. I just skin and quarter ASAP, and put in the fridge until Im ready to cut and package.


Agree.

I have an old fridge in my garage and it will hold two quartered deer just fine. I lay freezer paper over/between each cut to help keep the meat from drying out.

I have used this method in warm weather and have hung my deer in colder weather and to me they aged the same and taste the same regardless of method.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Great ideas guys. How long can you keep the quartered deer in the fridge?


----------



## TCK (Aug 24, 2011)

5Cent said:


> Great ideas guys. How long can you keep the quartered deer in the fridge?


When the temp outside is below 50, I let my deer hang for up to a week. I have heard they age beef for up to 21 days.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, guys - I'm considering building an 8 x 8 room, insulating it, and using a window a/c. Also looking into something called CoolBot - http://storeitcold.com/

I appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know it would be great to have a large cooler available during the season but since I do not have that I just simply bone or at least quarter the deer as soon as possible, bag it and then put it in a standard cooler on ice. It can be kept this way for several days as long as you continue to drain the water and keep it supplied with ice. I have done several deer this way and have taken as long as nearly a week from start to finish when I was strapped for time. I just can't personally justify the money that would be invested in a large refrigerated cooler for the few times that I use it in a year, especially when I have another option. But I am sure if I had one it would be really appreciated! I am sure like others here I am curious to see what you come up with.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

When they age beef they hang it with a constant temperature between 35-40 degrees making certain it doesn't freeze. That is essentially refrigerator temperature. What has worked very very well for me is to get the animal skinned and de-boned as soon as possible and I put it into wide flat rubbermaid totes and slide them into the bottom shelf of a refrigerator in the garage. It keeps for up to 2 weeks and ages the meat very well. One last thing, make sure you use your 2nd fridge, and not the one that your wife uses.... she will let you know that she isn't pleased if you do!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I also have a fridge in the garage for the deer. I found out this is the best for me as I can quarter out the meat and finish it up when I have the time. Plus in the summer it great to hold my bait in for fishing.......Matt


----------



## iron (Jul 17, 2010)

I know of a walk in cooler for sale.............their are nice I bought one just to do smokies in it


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I bone mine out and let it bleed out on ice for a couple days when it's hot.
I have heard of guys buying old pop machines, gutting them out and making deer coolers. Also heard of guys making a cooler out of foam insulation board and plywood and modifying a a window air conditioner for the refer unit.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

find a old pop cooler works great and cheep


----------

